
Youporn.com is now a 100% Redis Site - potomak
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/redis-db/d4QcWV0p-YM
======
antirez
That's porn for database geeks: 100 million pageviews per day, 300k requests
per second against Redis.

The way they use MySQL is also interesting IMHO: they populate a relational
database in order to be able to build new indexes in the Redis side, using the
relational DB for the stuff it is best at, generating new "views" of the data
easily.

(Relational DBs are also good to do a zillion more things of course.)

~~~
badboy
You know your software is successful when it's used by porn sites :D

~~~
pud
I remember in the 90's having a conversation with my friend. We were
discussing Linux vs Windows for web hosting. My friend said "tell me if you
can find a single porn site that's hosted on Windows." He was right, I
couldn't find any.

~~~
traskjd
They do exist. I run a .NET developer tools company and had a customer
purchase our data access products to use with several of their porn sites.

Never did manage to see the final product though!

~~~
mahmud
You prude!

------
RandallBrown
For some reason I always imagine porn sites to be run by guys in cheap suits
and lots of hair gel. Then I realize that in order to run a site with the kind
of traffic that some of them have, you really need to have some decent
engineers on staff.

~~~
rplnt
Some time ago I've read an IAmA on reddit with staff member of some big porn
portal. It was quite interesting but I don't remember what porn site it was
and don't want to blindly trying to google it as I'm at work. Writing this in
case anyone knows and would post it here :)

~~~
Mikushi
I did this IAmA couple month back :
[http://en.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/kf4be/nsfw_iama_former_...](http://en.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/kf4be/nsfw_iama_former_lead_developer_of_pornhub_amaa/)

And i am happy that my months of lobbying for Redis at the office paid :D

------
mvzink
You know what this means? Salvatore Sanfilippo could be executed if he visits
Iran.

~~~
Iroiso
Absolutely... Sucks right..

------
SafdarIqbal
"After the switchover we had to add some additional Redis nodes but not
because Redis was overworked but because the network cards couldn't keep up
with Redis."

Wow!

~~~
EmielMols
That doesn't seem very special or unique to me though. In almost all settings
where some in-memory data is pushed on the network stack, you can expect stuff
to be network bound.

------
eapen
Great way to advertise the website to one of your target groups. ;) But
seriously, I am quite surprised by the number of visits the site gets.

------
ksajadi
problem is you can't tell your boss: "well youporn uses it" when he looks
dubious about using redis for his trading system.

~~~
awj
That depends entirely on your boss.

Mine would probably hear the reasoning out ... then ask for a less "unsavory"
example he can use when talking with everyone else.

------
hercynium
I'm currently looking into redis for similar needs. I'd be using it from perl
and wondered how will it would scale... (IIRC (from people I know who have
worked there) youporn/pornhub runs on Catalyst, an MVC-based web framework
written in perl.)

~~~
draegtun
Their certainly regarded as probably being one of the _busiest_ Catalyst sites
and they were employing Perl/Catalyst developers back in 2009:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=565152>

NB: The HN article link hits an expired job post. Here is original job ad via
WayBackMachine:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20090418113245/http://jobs.perl.o...](http://web.archive.org/web/20090418113245/http://jobs.perl.org/job/10462)

------
ypcx
Probably a better question for the Redis group, but I'll throw it here anyway.

Can someone explain why there's no Ordered Map in Redis? Basically to achieve
and ordered index, one has to use Sorted Set and a classic Hash Map, and pair
these two when ordered data are needed, which is an extra level of indirection
and wasted space. Am I missing something?

------
scorpion032
Porn industry is generally among the first to adopt new technologies and
promising architectures.

Among other things, this indicates Redis' impending adoption as a standard
infrastructure component across the industry in general and as a replacement
to standard databases in some of those places.

------
Jayasimhan
Damn society, why can't you let these guys have a company blog where they can
blog about this.

------
nilsbunger
The perfect alibi for watching porn at work: investigating redis.

------
exim
How are you getting the actual content?

~~~
glogla
I would guess lot of nginxes (nginxii?) on top of SAN / really big NAS. But
I'm curious about that too.

Unless you ask how they get porn, that is.

~~~
maw
It'd surely be nginces (for n. and a., anyway).

------
joering2
does anyone know anything about their $ #s?? revenue model,
revenue/profits/costs #s ??

------
nvk
And you thought people were spending time on Facebook eh....

------
keithvan
When will they unleash the Python?

